# Anybody up for a M-n-G soon ?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hello sportspeople.

It's been a LONG time since I made a meet-n-greet. I missed the first one this year and was just sitting here thinking about how much fun they are.

If anybody out there is up for it, lets throw some times out and see who can make it and when. I'd like to do it before Christmas sometime if possible.

What do you all think ?

I'm open to just about any evening.
Marinelli's in Madison Heights ok ? Sounds good to me.

Let's get together for some good food, drinks, and laughs for the holiday season.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, John-

ALWAYS up for a M-N-G! Any week night is fine with me.....any suggestions, folks?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I am up for one! Before the holidays would be a good thing.

I am sure we could get 20 people and let's make a meeting place


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i am in if it on a weekend. after the first of the year when school is over tuesdays and thursdays would be good. not sure where marinelli's is but i'am sure someone can let me know. how far is it from novi? i work midnights in wixom so somewhere not to far from novi would be great.if its not to far for everyone how about mongolian bbq? all you can eat and i cant get enough. just a suggestion. bill


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

How does the 10th and/or 17th work for everyone.... 

The high top section at Marinellis... 

The 17th the Wings play the Islanders....

34oz Boombas for $2.50...

Hopefully I'll have my new hat by than...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

At this point either of those will work for me.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Thanks for the dates, Johnny! I figure to be pretty busy as December goes on, so the 10th would be best for me....

Work will be hectic, and then there's the added joy of holiday traffic and obligations.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

As usual, I'm in.......but I'll have to check out those dates. I think we would get a lot more response if we advertised this in a larger forum (sound off) also. I think this forum is over-looked by many.

Let's get a solid date first...i'm shooting for the 10th.

Neal


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Ok Neal.

How about if I just put the 10th and go from there. I can put a post in the Sound Off and see what happens.


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

THE 10TH......


ITS A DATE....



SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN....


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

what time and where is marinellis? i will try and make it but it will depend what time i get out of class.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Bill, Marinelli's is on the south side of 12 Mile Rd. just East of I-75 overpass. I believe that is Madison Heights at that point.

Basically it's in the area of Oakland Mall; quite a jog for you, but we'd love to see you there!

I'll probably get there around 5:30, and they usually go until 9:30 ~ 10:00 -ish.

If you think you'll make it, post here and we'll throw up some detailed directions.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

I am planning on Tuesday the 10th. I anticipate that I will get there around 1630...



Incidentally this is the one year anniversary of the MNG...think of how many friendships have prospered since the first get together????!!!!


----------



## Dead Bird (Oct 2, 2001)

The first HOLIDAY Boomba is on me for all that get there before 6:00.... 


Walk into the restraunt and go start... you will walk past the bar than be in a area of high top bar tables.... that is the palce....

Remember to bring pictures of thje fall outings to share..


Les don't forget the bucket...


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

well i only have 2 more weeks of school and finals coming up so i will not be able to make this one. after the first of the year count me in.
bill


----------



## ZobZob (Oct 27, 2002)

It's too bad I probably can't make it either (have something going on 'til 8 that night). I live walking distance from there! (1/2 mile)

Zob


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Zob-

Welcome to the site...based on past experiences there will probably be some people there still!!! Might be worth a visit especially if you live that close.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Just a bump as a reminder...


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

As much as I would like to be there, I have to bowl tonite. The one I did attend last year was great. Hope you guys have a great time tonite. Lets get the next one one Wedn. or Thurs nite


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I'll try to drop in, maybe around 1930 or so. Depends on when the better half gets home to mind the zoo.


----------

